# Check out what my Lab Pup chewed up.



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Sep 3, 2008)

Well my wife was getting ready for work and put Gus in the Kitchen for around 10 mins. Plenty of chew toys, bones, and other things to play with. Well Gus decided to dig a hole in the wall. All the way thru the sheetrock.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 3, 2008)

He doesn't look guilty


----------



## dognducks (Sep 3, 2008)

its probaly because you put a pink heart on him.


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Sep 3, 2008)

Its red. The flash makes it pink.


----------



## Bodab1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

That dog is innocent..   Look at that face... the cat done it.    kill the cat


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Sep 3, 2008)

I blame the wife for not playing with him and leaving him in the kitchen unattended.


----------



## Headshot (Sep 3, 2008)

Big Jeep Wrangler said:


> I blame the wife for not playing with him and leaving him in the kitchen unattended.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 3, 2008)

you should get her some spackle and a trowel


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 3, 2008)

pretty dog...


----------



## GAX (Sep 3, 2008)

Had that happen before... Watch the corner of your cabinets and your baseboards.


----------



## Bodab1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a mutt that I had to break of that problem.  Half boxer half bloodhound.. yes UGLY LOL

If he starts to chew on the molding or cabinets,   rub the spots he has chewed with Tabasco sauce or something like that.  he will learn quick.


----------



## waterdogs (Sep 4, 2008)

I dont think he did that. Look at his face. NOT GUILTY .


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 4, 2008)

He's sayin, "But DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD it wasn't me I swear!!"


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Sep 4, 2008)

I can see it in his eyes, He didn't do it!!! I betcha if ya ask him, he saw that cat, belly crawlin around there somewhere!!!!


----------



## JerkBait (Sep 4, 2008)

mine chewed her way out of the bathroom by tearing through the door....


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mine hasn't really chewed anything important up yet.  If I can't keep my eyes on her she goes into her crate. 

I'm sure blaming your wife went over well.  

Great looking pup.  One day you will laugh about it.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 4, 2008)

...that is one reason mine stay OUTside


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 4, 2008)

After raising a couple in my backyard, I finally broke down this summer and had all the eaten trim sanded or replaced.  IMHO, you should keep that pup where he can do the least damage.  The kitchen with those fancy cabinets isn't that place.  A lab pup will chew a hole in steel rod.


----------



## MAPSTRE (Sep 4, 2008)

Just give the pup all of the wifes old shoes. That will keep him occupied.


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah he has already chewed the cabinets. And the wifes shoes. He hasnt got the good ones yet though.


----------



## Luke0927 (Sep 5, 2008)

The dog should be kenneled...when you are not around he was board and looking for something to do.  dogs need to be kenneled for their safety and your sanity when you are home and able to give the dog the attention it needs and you can watch the pup you should let it run around.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 5, 2008)

No way that pup made that hole !!!!!!

No drywall residue on his face.......


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 5, 2008)

7Mag Hunter said:


> No way that pup made that hole !!!!!!
> 
> No drywall residue on his face.......



If the glove don't fit, you must acquit


----------



## OkieHunter (Sep 5, 2008)

He doesn't look guilty to me,  I think the cat did it, you just can't trust them cats.


----------



## Heartstarter (Jun 23, 2011)

First off....Gus is NOT guilty as charged. The scratches in the sheetrock do NOT match forensically with Gus claws. Second...Just looking at him, who would believe that Gus would ever perpetrate such a thing. Clearly, these accusations toward Gus are breed motivated, turn your attention toward the obvious culprit and accuser of the innocent. The wife. I would suspect that she has a history of this behavior. Case dismissed. A treat is in order.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> He doesn't look guilty





Bodab1974 said:


> That dog is innocent..   Look at that face... the cat done it.    kill the cat






I agree with this.

Looks like all you need to do is just keep that door open, and nobody will ever know.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 23, 2011)

Heartstarter said:


> First off....Gus is NOT guilty as charged. The scratches in the sheetrock do NOT match forensically with Gus claws. Second...Just looking at him, who would believe that Gus would ever perpetrate such a thing. Clearly, these accusations toward Gus are breed motivated, turn your attention toward the obvious culprit and accuser of the innocent. The wife. I would suspect that she has a history of this behavior. Case dismissed. A treat is in order.



Yep, it's a conspiracy theory against the pup, remove the wife this never happens again!


----------



## fatboy84 (Jun 23, 2011)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> He doesn't look guilty



  That was my first thought.


----------



## simpleman30 (Jun 23, 2011)

my lab chewed something once.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jun 23, 2011)

That is hilarious, even funnier followed up by the expression on the dogs face.

Our lab chewed EVERYTHING when she was little.

In college, she even broke into my girlfriends (now my wife) birth control pills and ate every single one of them.  We joked that we didn't need to get her spayed after that.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2011)

Heartstarter said:


> First off....Gus is NOT guilty as charged. The scratches in the sheetrock do NOT match forensically with Gus claws. Second...Just looking at him, who would believe that Gus would ever perpetrate such a thing. Clearly, these accusations toward Gus are breed motivated, turn your attention toward the obvious culprit and accuser of the innocent. The wife. I would suspect that she has a history of this behavior. Case dismissed. A treat is in order.



But your honor, that case started almost 3 years ago.   Why the continuance?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful dog, looks just like my ole Bullet did when he was young. Get used to another year of it.


----------



## SPatron5 (Jun 24, 2011)

when in doubt, blame the cat (or the wife, which ever is easier)


----------



## insane04 (Jun 29, 2011)

simpleman30 said:


> my lab chewed something once.



A DAY!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 29, 2011)

He musta had a gypsum deficiency.


----------



## GAFLAjd (Jul 2, 2011)

Since I had a (mostly) Lab I've maintained the best way to get one is to scan the Sunday papers (or whatever 21st century equivalent you use) for an ad similar to this:
"Eleven month old purebred Lab free to a good home."

The age will vary a bit, but somebody has just been given the ultimatum I was: "Either build a pen or get rid of that dog! I'm tired of all this digging and chewing!"

As lazy as I am, I chose to build a pen. There are many other people who are willing to give up on a dog rather than honoring their  commitment to it. Probably better for the dog that they bail anyway.


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Jul 10, 2011)

I know it's hard but you have to crate them if he is going to a inside dog. Putting them in a room by themself is asking for trouble. I learned that when i lost two sets of turkey fans, feet and beards one of which was a double beard. Or just spend a lot of time at home depot.


----------



## Jim P (Jul 13, 2011)

They don't like to be left alone, I left my young Britt in the house while I went out to get the mail, when I came back inside there was couch guts all over the living room it was my wifes new coach, I told her someone must have broken in the house while I was getting the mail, I don't know if she beleaved me because she didn't talk to me for awhile


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 13, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> He musta had a gypsum deficiency.



At least he won't have blossm end rot.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 13, 2011)

Our LBMC did the same thing to our laundry room when we had to keep him inside after a snakebite. We put Frank's Red Hot all over certain spots and it did the trick.

Takes a good bit of spackle, and a few days to dry, but you can fix that right up. 

That's also one of the reasons our dogs live in the yard.


----------



## remington1 (Jul 13, 2011)

you gota luv them labs


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jul 27, 2011)

That dog doesn't look guilty at all!!! My schnauzer did that too. Twice! My mom was babysitting one day and trying to cook. He kept getting under her feet so she put him in the breakfast room and put the gate up. I got home from work and there he sat, eating a hole in my wall


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 29, 2011)

*Thank you*



luke0927 said:


> the dog should be kenneled...when you are not around he was board and looking for something to do.  Dogs need to be kenneled for their safety and your sanity when you are home and able to give the dog the attention it needs and you can watch the pup you should let it run around.


x2x2


----------

